# Not Ready 4 tha Gym, But Ready 2 Begin..



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Well I've kinda been putting of starting a Log / Journal but needs must and tbh I just want a place to Rec what I've done / doing...

Which compared to some peeps won't be a lot, but I've made a Start.


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Right a little bit of background Info -

I'm 44(45 in Dec) and Height is 6' 1.9" / 1.88m I weigh(or did on 16/06) 94Kg / 14st 11lb

After smoking for over 28yrs I quit on tha 20/03/17 I had developed a pretty bad cough which was causing pain around tha Old Heart area..which was enough for Me to say Enough is Enough.

About a month after stopping smoking I decided to purchase some new trainers and start jogging/running again(used to run in my teens) anyhoos I ran every day for a week and was loving it, even though I looked like a Beetroot after each session.. But alas my ankle(left) had other ideas and ballooned up... SOOoo I quit whilst I was ahead(but it's soon to be back on tha menu) feeling a little peed-off and not wanting to not be doing nothing I dug out my Weights and Bench.

I started lifting weights again(gingerly) on tha 13th of June and have slowly been increasing amount I do..which brings me to tha routine I have been doing now for nearly 2wks.


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

4x10 neck rolls
4x10 side bends
4x10 standing twists(w 3kg dumbbells)
4x10 windmills
4x10 high knees
4x10 hamstring stretches

4x10 bent knee leg raises
4x10 bent knee sit ups
4x10 side knee raises
4x10 crunches
4x10 alt knee kicks
4x10 straight leg raises


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

and after a couple mins rest -

4x10 bent over reverse flyes
4x10 clean n press
4x10 dumbbell laterals

4x10 w/grip bench press
4x10 dumbbell flyes

4x10 bent over rows
4x10 Arnold dumbbell press

4x10 barbell curls
4x10 dumbbell punches(80 in Total)

4x10 squats
4x10 leg curls
4x10 leg extensions

4x10 good mornings


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Good luck with this mate!


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks Coke, only a month into what I hope(with a little bit of Luck) will be something I continue with ...well till in my 70s but lets just get through another month 1st and then maybe join a Gym


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done kicking the smoking. :thumb

good luck with this


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Cheers BestBefore, I am really glad to have stuck with it..apart from hand feeling empty sometimes(like with 1st cuppa inmorn) but I don't miss it..Missus still smokes, but is cutting down and quitting, she has even started eating healthier and doing stretching exercises.


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Right a couple of things I forgot to add, first off tha Training is well ..Train,Rest,Train and so on.

I have been taking a few supps and looking into many different things and Not just supps, in fact more Healthy Eating than anything else..Quinoa and Brazil Nuts, green tea etc...as with tha Exercises over last month my dietary intake has change a lot..

I suffer from a dodgy foot(well big toe bone-joint) and had a severe Bad Back with Sciatica about 4yrs ago..hence quite Low Weights I am using + being outta shape so taking it steady.

I start every Morning with -

2 slices of Burgen Soya and Linseed Bread

1 Boiled Egg

4 x 500mg Glucosamine Sulphate tablets

1 x 1000ug B12 tablet

3 x Large Brazil Nuts

lunch is chicken/Rice or Jacket Potato with Tuna or just a Burgen and Tuna Sandwich washed down with a Strawberry Whey Protein Shake(20gm per 25g) X-Tone(HomeBargains) and Tea will be Fish with Pasta, Rice or Potatoes and Veg or above but with Chicken instead..not started counting Calories yet(may start rec) Lotta Junk Food gone out window, used to eat Crisps every day..maybe 3-4 packets a day..gone!!

Quick Question 4 anyone looking in is 0.5gm Protein per lb of Bodyweight right or whereabouts.. So for Me would mean 103.5gm for 207lb body weight??


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Righto embarrassing bit next 

Arms 13"

Chest 44"

Waist 38" but jeans 34" ??

Calf 15"

Thigh 20"

Well least I think that's right?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

You'll not be the oldest in here by a long way. Most important thing is to be consistent with your efforts in getting to the gym and enjoying yourself. There are plenty of routines but as you have had back issues something to strengthen your core in the first instance would be a good idea, Les Mills CX work, or something similar. 3 months at this will protect you against future back issues.

Good Luck. I'm 43 btw.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

OldManLogan said:


> Quick Question 4 anyone looking in is 0.5gm Protein per lb of Bodyweight right or whereabouts.. So for Me would mean 103.5gm for 207lb body weight??


 You'll get all sorts of options on this one! There are vegans in here who have comparatively small amounts of protein who are huge.

As a rule of thumb, 0.8g per pound of LEAN body weight is more than enough if you are not using steroids. You need to work out your approximate body fat and take that off for the purpose of calculating how much protein you need. Much will depend on as to whether you are trying to lose or gain weight. If you are trying to lose a gut then I wouldn't worry too much about protein intake at this stage, just eat healthily and keep the protein shakes for another time when you are looking to bulk. So in a nutshell, 0.5g is plenty per lb of lean body mass for a beginner.

As for calculating your body fat, just stand in front of a mirror and guesstimate. Those machines in gyms that supposedly work it out are little more than a gimmick.


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks for tha informative reply Sasnak, before quitting smoking I always hovered around 13 half stone, so even for a Low(loose) guess I'd say that I'm carrying at least a stone of body fat? Which since I've been working out and eating healthier I am expecting to feel much better by end of 2nd Month? Though I must state that losing tha Gut is more important to me than my actual Weight..and once I'm feeling Happier about Shape then my Goal will change and become about getting bigger..i think I'm doing OK?(nothing to gauge by tho) but i sweat like mad and get a buzz each time I complete a Training Session..and even though I still have a Gut it feels tighter even when sat in bed..but save from injury occurring(and I'm extra careful) well I ain't stopping..

Thanks again for reply and info


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

The average body fat for a bloke is 20 to 25%, if you have a belly you'll probably be 25%+ if not a lot more. Don't forget it's total body fat, not just the fat you'd like to lose! To keep it simple I'd just do .8g x 207 minus 30 percent, but again, don't worry too much about protein at this stage if you are dieting. You will see a few noob gains but aside of this it is neigh on impossible to gain muscle whilst you are dieting (eating in defecit) regardless of your protein intake.

As you say, get into the shape you feel more comfortable with and then start thinking about a bulk to gain muscle. This is when protein will become important and you will be eating in calorific surplus rather than defecit to achieve this. Building muscle comes hand in hand with gaining fat, so you then diet carefully to lose the fat but retain as much muscle as you can. Cut, Bulk repeat.

I'm glad you are getting a buzz out of the training. If you were not you wouldn't be able to stick at it.


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

just finished above Workout, but did Weights in reverse order, my thinking is alt tha Beginning/end will produce better results?



just had jacket spud with Lemon & Black pepper Tuna with a BIG dollap of Sweet Chilli Mango I don't like fish, but gotta eat...SOOoo disguising taste is a must


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Well I've added 3 x BowFlex(?) routines to my on and off days, these inc 5 min full body stretch, 6 min standing abs workout and 3 min perfect planks(of which I'm doing 2:30) because I'm not attempting Spiderman Planks yet.. I know I'm not ready for em.

also going to be Counting Calories this week in a bid to monitor and bring down portion sizes and swap out bad4better foods.

Last but not least gotta cut Tha booze..tend to have half bottle of wine every other night and/or can of Super Strength Cidre..going to try for NiL on Mon-Thurs and then share bottle on Fri/Sat with Partner...i think trying to quit completely will only fail + can use Fri/Sat as reward..

we'll see


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Little changes in diet to start with will go a long way.

Whatever works for you, but really no need to cut booze and clean diet up totally. Certainly don't need to eat foods you don't like mate. If you want to lose weight then simply reducing cals slightly will have you in the right direction. Best way is to just reduce your portion of carbs with each meal.

You certainly wont catch me eating things like quinoa, fancy breads and green tea.

Also don't get too tied up in g's of protein etc

It's really easy to fall into the trap of wanting to optimise everything at the start... but you really won't see results any quicker than simply training right and controlling calories.

As I'm sure you've figured out, running every day after years of inactivity is just a one way road to destination fvcked. Same goes for weight training. Set a sensible plan and stick to it.


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Cheers Mark, Well I'm still Working out every other day and cutting crap outta Diet..certainly eating more Healthy than I have for years!! Will be trying this week to not drink at all.. Well till Fri/Sat and then just half bottle of Merlot with Curry.. Which is the only Ready Meal kinda product We eat now  counting Calories is interesting..well kinda.. I mean 1 large Naan is 275kcal!! Who knew..

I have found doing Bowflex Stretching and Standing Abs workouts as well as Planks a Great way to warm up before doing Weights.. Still itching to go running again..


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Well it was a late Workout today.. Didn't start till 8:50!! But still did it..didn't cry off. Ordered some Double Chocolate Protein Powder by SPORTS FUEL, I have no idea IF good/bad but was a Tenner..and I couldn't pick any up from Home Bargains(ran out as they do) and I'd not had any for last 2 days.. Also Won 2 x Kettle bells(12kg each) for £10.74 which I think is bit of a bargain and Local collection.. Time to weigh myself again soon..


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

OldManLogan said:


> Also Won 2 x Kettle bells(12kg each) for £10.74 which I think is bit of a bargain and Local collection


 I can top that. 2 brand new 60kg dumbells delivered for £24. The seller fcuked up on the price, meant to have another zero but still sent me them anyway. I intend to bench them one day but it will be a while yet.


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

^^ That's a Steal!! Tbh I've just been trying to Grab whatever I can for Peanuts..and Local. My Home Gym(sounds so much better than is) but is 1 x Barbell with 35kg(6 plates) and 2 x 3kg Dumbbells.. and well wanted to be able to do some Kettle bell Workous.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

OldManLogan said:


> ^^ That's a Steal!! Tbh I've just been trying to Grab whatever I can for Peanuts..and Local. My Home Gym(sounds so much better than is) but is 1 x Barbell with 35kg(6 plates) and 2 x 3kg Dumbbells.. and well wanted to be able to do some Kettle bell Workous.


 I didn't expect them to be posted and was expecting an apology email with a refund but they honored it.


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Well I'm still at it, let myself down a bit with tha Vino!! Picked up a Chin up bar/Pull ups.. Fits in door frame.. Pretty good(£6) but I'm SOOoo outta shape!! Just 5 knackers me out? Well I've now modified Workouts and even days off involve Stretching Exercises..Planks etc..still LOVIN it!! Gotta say


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Keep it up


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Cheers Sasnak

Well I'm going to try keeping this Journal/Log bit more up-to-date.. I've now split my Previous Routine up and this way I'm doing something everyday.

I start every Workout/Session with 3 x Bowflex routines -

5m Full Body Stretch

6m Standing Abs workout

3m Perfect Plank(tho I've replaced Spiderman Planks for more Elbow Planks, not ready for Spiderman style)

then

4x10 neck rolls
4x10 side bends
4x10 standing twists(w 3kg dumbbells)
4x10 windmills
4x10 high knees
4x10 hamstring stretches

4x10 bent knee leg raises
4x10 bent knee sit ups
4x10 side knee raises
4x10 crunches
4x10 alt knee kicks
4x10 straight leg raises


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Next Day Session comprises Bowflex routines again then -

4x10 bent over reverse flyes
4x10 clean n press
4x10 dumbbell laterals

4x10 w/grip bench press
4x10 dumbbell flyes

4x10 bent over rows
4x10 Arnold dumbbell press

4x10 barbell curls
4x10 dumbbell punches(80 in Total)

4x10 squats
4x10 leg curls
4x10 leg extensions

4x10 good mornings

I also switch this workout .. Top2bottom to Bottom2top..figured it means I'm not tired at same point in Workout every time and keeps things fresh.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

OldManLogan said:


> Next Day Session comprises Bowflex routines again then -
> 
> 4x10 bent over reverse flyes
> 4x10 clean n press
> ...


 Swapping it over won't really make any odds, how long does that take out of interest? If it's over an hr I'd reduce volume a little as training for more than an hr unless your fit already won't be benefitting you, you may benefit from doing upper body mon, Friday and lower Tuesday and Thursday or something to reduce volume if you find effort suffers at the end of workouts?

nice job on packing up the ciggies and starting training though!


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Cheers Superdrol, the Weight Routine takes 55min sometimes little less and mainly Stretching Routine takes 34:45(which is what I did Today) I still work up a sweat doing both, but it does feel like I'm getting used to the Load rather than struggling with it.. mind 20kg Barbell Curls are where I'm at, whilst I bench press 35kg.



picked up a Pull-up Bar for £6 off a FleaBay ..Local collection.. These I find hard..but doing a few each day to begin with.. nearly 6months without a ciggie..don't miss em either


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Well I managed to snaze some more Weights over Weekend(Local-ish, Derby) and for tha princely some of £10 I Won a Barbell with 30kg(4x6.5kg and 2x2kg) only vinyl ones..but more is more..

started a Chin up program yesterday, been building up to it all last week..

Mon - 10,10,10,10,10

Tues - 10,10,10,10,10,10

and also did Weights routine today and increased barbell to 26kg on Squats, Good Mornings and Curls, but only managed 28 outta 40 before had to switch back to 20kg for rest of set..will try 26kg again on Wednesday.

hope you all Good Bank Holiday Weekend...


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Well I'm still hard at it, did my 1st fasted Workout this morning, was OK though that could be for a number of reasons.. Like I got to do earlier..i find takes more effort as night time draws on..also on warm days afternoons to prevening its SOOoo HoT in my Flat I sweat just being there..

Wed -
10,10,10,10,10
Thurs -
10,10,10,10,10,10
Fri -
10,10,10

I've also carried on with Chin up program..didn't do as many yesterday..but did give My 27kg Daughter a shoulder ride to Town an back.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

When I first read that I read it as 27 yo daughter. Betcha won't be able to lift her then!!


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

by time she's 27 she'll have to lift me


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

WOW!! Well I've been away for a while(injured Elbow/joint? Ligament?) Not an excuse, but stopped trading since pretty much last visit.. unfortunately I've also been drinking more(again no excuses) and gotten FATTER!! Will weigh self Tomorrow and restart Journey/Journal.

Well kinda started Today, well started monitoring Calories, fat, Carbs, Protein.

Here's hoping to turn things around..again..


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

OldManLogan said:


> WOW!! Well I've been away for a while(injured Elbow/joint? Ligament?) Not an excuse, but stopped trading since pretty much last visit.. unfortunately I've also been drinking more(again no excuses) and gotten FATTER!! Will weigh self Tomorrow and restart Journey/Journal.
> 
> Well kinda started Today, well started monitoring Calories, fat, Carbs, Protein.
> 
> Here's hoping to turn things around..again..


 Life has a way of throwing spanners in all our plans mate. You are where you are, and so long as your moving forward from this point onward its all good :thumb


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Cheers BestBefore, Life does indeed..still pretty bummed out about it, But just have to view it as a Lesson,take it onboard and start again(lesser movement/twist(?) related exercises(Arnold Dumbell Press) being one. .. slowly and basic routine I think for first month.

Not looking forward to the Scales..


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Nope I've not done a runner again, worked out 3 times last week and so far 3 times this week, we talking Low weight by most peoples standard. Also been watching what I eat and even trying the 5:2 Diet(seems wrong word) but on 2nd day of 600 Calories and done Exercises and Weights and gotta say feeling pretty good, happy infact, not with body shape..but just to be back at it..also just doing warm up Bowflex 6 minute Standing Abs Routine last week felt tight and awkward last week, not so this week  more details to come.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

All the best with this hun !

x


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks Anna and all who pop in with encouragement..or for just popping in, and yeah its not been much of a read so far..but it can only get better(I hope) Well Good News and Bad, the Machine at Boots messed up everything but Weight(I think?) I'm now 96Kg and was 94.5Kg before hurting arm(ligament?) So whilst I feel 'fatter' than I probably am, I really expected it to be worse!! Like 100-110Kg.. Work to be done!!

Didn't do Weights Today, but did stretching and standing abs workout(5 and 6 min Bowflex) also did 2x25 Air Squats and usual SkooL walk with 5yr old daughter sat on shoulders(she is 25+Kg) Weights again tomorrow IF no aches or soreness, which is looking Good so far.

Thanks again to all who pop in atb


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Not sure how readable tha above Print Out is, but seems I'm heading in the right Direction (even though I'm constantly questioning what I'm doing, should I be doing) which I'll least and if anybody has any ideas/input I'm all ears(well tha 30% that works) Waffling!! Did work out Today and I'm still keeping it pretty simple since injuring arm/ligament?..

Just found a older Weight/Height/ B.M.I. Print Out..will Post


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I would not pay any notice of BMI if I was you mate.

So long as your pants are getting looser and your lifts are going up (either in weight or in reps) then its all good :thumb


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Well I gotta get some kinda Award for most eractic Journal/Poster?? In all seriousness..still beavering away at it, in-fact today is Rest day and 2moz will be back at it..every other day it is now, have also added couple more Exercises and another Bowflex AB routine..feel like I'm making progress in some areas, but belly fat still being well stubborn!! Though I'm hoping a combination of Good Diet and well ..just keeping at it..will Post Workout and few bits of other Info.

atb ?


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Cheers BestBefore, yeah I'm pretty sure its having positive effect.. I'm nearly back at 32" from 34" waist... nearly..gonna be doing a little more in between Workouts, in-fact picked up a Mountain bike today, SOOoo gonna slip bit of Bikiing in there somewhere.


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Well Formula1 starts shortly, SOOoo Exercises and Weights will be Late today..which is little bit of a pain.

Will be Posting more Info about Routine and Dietary/Supplements Info starting Today(bit boring and anal I know) ..

Black Coffee + 1 sugars

USN Protein bar(Strawberry Cheesecake)

117kcal / Fat 4g / Carbs 11g / Protein 11g / Fibre 4g

Omega3 - EPA / DHA 1.9g

Glucosamine Sulphate 1.5g


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

OldManLogan said:


> Cheers BestBefore, yeah I'm pretty sure its having positive effect.. I'm nearly back at 32" from 34" waist... nearly..gonna be doing a little more in between Workouts, in-fact picked up a Mountain bike today, SOOoo gonna slip bit of Bikiing in there somewhere.


 Welcome back and well done on your progress!

x


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm bit behind here, below is Sun 1st July Workout, Rested Monday and did all over again Today.

Bowflex

The Five Minute Full Body Stretch

The Six Minute Standing AB Workout

The Four Minute AB Toning Workout

Hammer Curls

30(4kg) 10(10kg) 20(4kg) 10(10kg)

Decline Narrow Grip Bench Press

20(14.6kg) 15(14.6kg) 10(22.2kg) 20(22.2kg)

Bent Over Dumbbell Rows

20(4kg) 15(4kg) 10(10kg) 10(10kg)

Leg Extension

20(15.5kg) 20 "" 15"" 10"" 5""

Reverse Leg Curls

20(15.5kg) 15"" 10"" 10""

Good Mornings

20(14.6kg) 15"" 10"" 5""

Squats

20(14.6kg) 15"" 10(22.2kg) 5"

Bent Over Rows

20(14.6kg) 15"" 10"" 5""

Incline Bench Press

20(22.2kg) 15"" 10(29kg) 10""

Clean and Press

20(22.2kg) 15"" 10(22.2kg) 5""

Dumbbell Lateral Raise

20(4kg) 15"" 10(10kg) 5""

When I do the Clean and Press I switch to the Dumbbell Lateral Raises then back again between each set.

Barbell Curls

20(14.6kg) 15"" 10(22.2kg) 10""

and I finish off with another Bowflex The Six Minute Standing AB Workout


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

OldManLogan said:


> I'm bit behind here, below is Sun 1st July Workout, Rested Monday and did all over again Today.
> 
> Bowflex
> 
> ...


 Wow

how long is this workout?

x


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvcking hell.... Lot of ab work there lol


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi anna1, the actual Weights takes just under or just over 1hr, then you have the Bowflex Routines - 21mins ..

So in Total (allowing for rest periods which I keep short) about 1 and half hrs near as damn it.


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Well yesterday was 600 Calorie day(5:2) and also Rest day, so apart from SkooL Run(walk) which is a fair Trek.. that was all..need to fix Bike peddle..so not been able to do any biking yet.

*Todays Workout*

Bowflex

The 5 Minute Full Body Stretch

The 6 Minute Standing AB Workout

The 4 Minute AB Toning Workout

Hammer Curls 50(4kg) 20(4kg) 10(10kg) 20(10kg)

Decline Narrow Grip Bench Press 30(14.6kg) 25(14.6kg) 20(22.2kg) 15(22.2kg) 25(22.2kg)

Bent Over DB Rows 30(4kg) 15(4kg) 15(10kg) 10(10kg) 10(10kg)

Leg Extensions 30/20/15/10/5(15.5kg)

Reverse Leg Curls 20/15/10/5(15.5kg)

Good Mornings 20/15/10/5(14.6kg)

Squats 20/15(14.6kg) 10/5(22.2kg)

Incline W/G Bench Press 25/15(14.6kg) 15/10(22.2kg) 10/15(29kg)

Bent Over Rows 20/15/10/10(14.6kg)

Clean and Press 20/15(14.6kg) 10/5(22.2kg) after each Set I switch to

Dumbbell Lateral Raises 20/15(4kg) 10/5(10kg)

Barbell Curls 20/15(14.6kg) 10/10(22.2kg)

Bowflex

The 3 Minute Perfect Plank Workout

The 6 Minute Standing AB Workout

*Fin*

.


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

I just logged a workout with Simple Workout Log! Summary: 12 exercises, 61 sets, and 935 reps. 25840.0 lbs total lifted. https://www.simpleworkoutlog.com


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Yeah I'm still going at it, in-fact ..think I doing summat right, just dropped below 14stone.. another 5lb and I'll be happy..then real Work begins.. not that this has been easy..but worth it!! Dropped 2stone nearly now.. feeling fitter.. high Cal and Workout day today.. late one 2 because was Daughters Birthday.. been at Warwick Castle since 10.. pics soon.

atb


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Did you pay the extra for the dungeon thingy? If so, worth the extra? Went with family 3yrs ago, daughter too scared to go in that bit but she's older now and we are going again, probably the week after next.


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Hiya Sasnak, we never got round to the Dungeon (place was heaving) spent lot time walking and queuing.. Daughter only six ..so Missus would've probably said no anyways..

The Jousting was good fun (again heaving) need to go again on a quieter day??


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Just Biked it to the Royal Mail Sorting Office to pick up Pea Protein Powder(Vanilla) that turned up yesterday whilst we was in Warwick..









Well treated myself to a Scoop with 300ml of Semi Skimmed Milk, whilst not disgusting.. it's not the nicest of flavours, might have to mix summat in with it..?


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Well it's Low Cal Day and Workout Day, Partner having a nap 1st then we're off..1st though few Supplements and the dreaded Cod Liver Oil(can only managed 5ml) plus some capsules..

Nearly forgot started Creatine Cycle on Thurs 2nd August 3g a day at moment..might take this up to 5g day ..no gut issues so far.


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Finished Workout, felt a bit of a mission doing it fasted Today, just had a Pea Protein Shake(mixed with water) still not a Fan!! But decided to go with Pea Protein for 1st lot of Protein after Workout(and of the day) also taken 2nd lot of Creatine and CLA..next well after a bike ride(once Partner awake again) waffling.. but yeah after Bike Ride it'll be 200g of Quark ..which will bring Protein up to 48g outta 248Kcal..knacked..will list Workout in a bit.

Cheers 4 lookin in, If ya look in.. ..


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

*Bowflex*

The Five Minute Full Body Stretch

The Six Minute Standing AB Workout

The Four Minute AB Toning Workout

*Then Weights*

Clean and Press 25(14kg)20(14)15(22)15(22)

Hammer Curls 25(3kg)20(3)15(3)15(7)10(7)10(7)

Lateral Raises 25(3)20(3)15(7)10(7)10(7)

DB Bicep Curls 25(3)20(3)15(7)10(7)10(7)

Goodmornings 25(14)20(14)15(14)10(14)

Leg Extensions 25(15)20(15)15(15)10(15)

Leg Curls 25(15)20(15)15(15)10(15)

BB B/O Rows 25(14)20(14)15(14)10(14)

N/G Decline Bench Press 25(14)20(29)15(29)10(29) + 20(29)

Barbell Curls 25(14)20(14)15(22)10(22)5(29)

W/G Incline Bench Press 25(14)20(29)15(29)10(29)

Squats 20(14)15(14)10(22)5(22)

*Bowflex again*

The 3 Minute Perfect Plank Workout

The 6 Minute Standing AB Workout

Resting for a bit then Bike Ride ..and Tea when get back and that's it till Wednesday.


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Well I was peckish and Tea time is some way off, didn't fancy a Pea Protein Shake..SOOoo had some Quark and Milled Linseed.. actually taste pretty good(I don't do Cheese) even struggle with Cottage Cheese unless it has Pineapple mixed in.. also Quark pretty high in Protein 12g per 100g Quark


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quark is Fantastic stuff

I have it with fruit

I have it with sugar free jelly

Quark Recipies mainly stolen from @Keeks

Banana quark cake

3 Bananas

2 dollops of quark

40g dry oats

Scoop or protein (banana, bannoffe pie, butterscotch, vanilla or chocolate work well)

2 egg whites

1 full egg

Splash of coconut milk (optional)

Put all ingredients in a blender, blend until batter type consistency then put in a tin in the over for approx 30-40 mins 200C and voila, the most amazing banana cake. Quite heavy but really nice and moist.

Quark stylee bread & butter pudding

1/2 Tub of quark

2 egg whites

1 full egg

Scoop of protein (Vanilla, chocolate or caramel etc work best)

1 Slice of wholemeal bread

Raisins (optional)

Whisk all ingredients apart from the bread, which you tear up into small pieces, cover in peanut butter or chocolate spread if being naughty, put the pieces in oven dish, pour the mixture over and put it in the oven for about 20 minutes, 200c and all done, delish!!!

This can also be done without the bread for lower carbs.

Mini Quark cheesecakes

Quark

Oat cakes

Sweetener

Whey/flavouring

Mix the quark with the flavouring/whey, this works well with lemon whey or flavouring. Mash the oat cakes so they're like a crumble base, and you can use either a little coconut/evoo oil to bind it slightly if required, also add a little sweetener. Pat down in a little dish then add the quark topping. Either let set in the fridge for a while or get stuck in straight away!

Quark Trifle

Quark

Sachet of sugar free jelly (strawberry or raspberry)

Cherry almond flapjack bar (from The Protein Works but other similar flavour bar could be used)

Cherry bakewell whey

Mix up the jelly as normal, then chop the flapjack bar up, place in a bowl and pour over the jelly. Leave to set in the fridge (this in itself is a nice snack as when left for a while, the flapjack softens), mix the whey with the quark and once the base has set, top with the quark.

Quark Jelly

Sachet of sugar free jelly

Quark

Mix the jelly as normal but add quark when mixing. Pour into a bowl and set as normal in the fridge. Ace!

I also use quark in cooking sauces for extra protein and a creamier alternative. Lovely in chilli, curry etc. Also as an alternative for mayo, ie mixed with tuna, chicken and spices.

:thumb


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Cheers BestBefore, will definitely give them Recipes a go!! :thumb Me and the Missus have only stumbled across Quark in the last couple of months and it has become a regular fixture in the Fridge, at least 3x 500g Pots at any one time.. gonna have to do the Banana Cake tomorrow now.. or the Bread and butter pudding.. hmmm


----------

